# Come On You Spurs



## jasconius (5 May 2010)

It is about time that us long suffering fans of the Lilywhites should get and deserve a mention here for finally breaking the iron grip of Stamford Bridge, Emirate Stadium, Old Trafford and Anfield in qualifying every year for the last one hundred years for the Champions League.
Credit is due to Harry Redknapp alone for doing this. He has bought and sold wisely for the last eighteen months to build a team worthy of going some distance in Europe.
Well done 'arry - you have finally brought us some joy.
Triffic!

Very Funny !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVIh9Yc4SWo


----------



## Betsy Og (6 May 2010)

Is there room for Robbie anymore???


----------



## Caveat (6 May 2010)

First time in 49 years.

YET, I heard the Today FM sport guy talking of speculation of Redknapp being ousted if spurs hadn't made it.

WTF ?!

As a non-sports fan I find this kind of stuff very difficult.  

So he's either the best in the world or doesn't even deserve the job - no middle ground


----------



## TarfHead (6 May 2010)

jasconius said:


> .. build a team worthy of going some distance in Europe.


 
Really ?  Have they been drawn against a team from Russia  ?


----------



## VOR (6 May 2010)

Caveat said:


> YET, I heard the Today FM sport guy talking of speculation of Redknapp being ousted if spurs hadn't made it.



If it was Collins I wouldn't take any notice. That man knows nothing about sport unless its hurling. I stopped listening to Today FM in the morning because of him. 

Well done to Spurs. Any team that goes that offensive deserves to win. 442 with 4 attacking midfielders was a brave decision when a draw was enough. And a run-in of victories against Chelsea (where they should have scored 5 or 6), Arsenal and City deserves credit.


----------



## RMCF (6 May 2010)

Credit where its due.

Spurs played very well last night and were easily the best team. They played attacking football and thats to be admired.

City just proved that for all their spending they are a bunch of individuals. They have made some poor buys and are far from the finished article. Whoever thought paying £30m for Adebayor and then paying him £170,000 each week needs shooting. He was tragic last night and looked like he didn't really care if they won or not. He couldn't even stay onside when the through balls came. 

I guess they will just spend a few hundred million in the summer and try to correct things.


----------



## VOR (6 May 2010)

+1 about the individuals. Watching Bellamy high-fiving 'Arry after the game said it all.


----------



## elefantfresh (6 May 2010)

'Arry dun well alright but I wouldn't buy a second hand car off him...


----------



## jasconius (6 May 2010)

And all this without Robbie Keane - I'm afraid he's had it with 'arry. A quick swap for Steven Pienaar would send him back to Liverpool post haste after the WC.

Or

If Spurs finish fourth, their opponents could come from Ajax, *Celtic,* Werder Bremen, Porto, Mallorca, Sampdoria, Lyon, CSKA Moscow and Olympiakos.


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 May 2010)

Congrats, Jasconius, and all your fellow travellers. I have my fingers, toes and other vital parts crossed for Leeds this weekend! 

Is anyone else here old enough to remember this Spurs anthem...? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWRJ7ZZbRUg&feature=related


----------



## Feardorcha (7 May 2010)

Fair play to spurs but dont forget they still have a qualifying game before they get in to champions league proper,let's hope they do it cause they are a brilliant team to watch & i'm a man u fan


----------



## Deiseblue (8 May 2010)

My parents went to see see Spurs v Wolves in the fifties on their honeymoon , exotic or what !

My Dad got me the programme from the 1967 Cup Final when they beat Chelsea and a commerorative pennant from the game and allied to the fact that a friend's Dad signed for Spurs I became a committed Spurs fan and presumed that it would simply be a matter of sitting back and enjoying the Glory Glory days which would surely follow , the naivety of youth !

Even the aforementioned friend had enough nous at a young age not to pledge his undying love to such a fickle team .

Still there were great days and I still take immense consolation from the fact that they always tried to play in the right manner even during the days when they were not equipped to do so !

Well done to Spurs on a huge achievement in qualifying for Europe , you've made an old man very happy !


----------



## gipimann (8 May 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Congrats, Jasconius, and all your fellow travellers. I have my fingers, toes and other vital parts crossed for Leeds this weekend!


 
At last!!!!  What an afternoon - a man down, a goal down, losing 2nd place several times during the afternoon, and the lack of a board telling how many minutes extra time at the end......but watch out Championship, Leeds are back!!

Marching on Together!

(sorry for hijacking the Spurs thread!)


----------



## jasconius (8 May 2010)

Congrats Gipimann on Leeds United.
Looking back I remember that Don Revie was probably the most hated manager in England for his borderline tactics. Didn't he leave the England squad in the lurch as well.

Anyway, that was nearly forty years ago. So here is my favourite Spurs v Leeds United photo from those good old days.


[broken link removed]


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 May 2010)

gipimann said:


> At last!!!! What an afternoon - a man down, a goal down, losing 2nd place several times during the afternoon, and the lack of a board telling how many minutes extra time at the end......but watch out Championship, Leeds are back!!
> 
> Marching on Together!
> 
> (sorry for hijacking the Spurs thread!)


 
Unrestrained joy, Gipimann!!!          

I listened to the whole match on BBC 5 Live. Heart attack stuff. I thought it was gone for a while. And I couldn't believe how that clown, Gradel, reacted to being sent off! But a dramatic second half. I love happy endings!

Nice pic, Jasconius. It just goes to show how misunderstood that Leeds team, and Billy Bremner, in particular, were. 

Look at the pic again. Bremner was a total pacifist!


----------



## Pique318 (9 May 2010)

lol, yer man looks like James Cagney in that pic


----------



## burger1979 (10 May 2010)

*In a word...........*

yyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!





oh what unbridled joy for a saturday afternoon, they dont half put their fans through the wringer though!!!! drama of the highest order. delighted...


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 May 2010)

burger1979 said:


> yyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeeeeeeeeeeeahh baby!! At about 4:15 on Saturday I was about as ****ed off as ye can be - by about 4:30 I was a believer again - by 4:55 pure joy, can't be good for the heart but what an afternoon! Here's hoping we can build on this now. MOT.


----------



## burger1979 (10 May 2010)

I know i was watching it on sky sports news and charlie nichols was screaming in the background and jumping around at every little thing. who knew that watching someone watching a football match could be so terrifying??? i was watching it in my friends house and he has a new born who had just woken up, shouting was out of the question, but waving of the arms and pumping the fists through the air was the order of the moment, much to the bemusement of his girlfriend and their dog....although he is a spurs fan son wednesday he was going nuts too.


----------



## csirl (10 May 2010)

Anyone think that Alex Ferguson will never win another trophy for the rest of his career? Given Man Us financial situation and dependancy on aging players who they cant replace, it looks like they're on the slide.


----------



## Markjbloggs (10 May 2010)

Great pic - I remember McKay was just coming back from a broken leg and Bremner had been kicking him all afternoon.  McKay showed admirable restraint in not beating the sh1t out of wee Billy.


----------



## PyritePete (10 May 2010)

as a depressed 'Pool fan, I have to congratulate Spurs - they play attractive football and I always admired Harry Redknapp. ALso well done Leeds.

In comparison 'Pool are pathetic, a shambles on & off the pitch. Benitez should get part-time work impersonating Ronald MCDonald, he's a spoofer of the highest order. 

The only consolation is that its the worst United team in years - they didn't win anything this year.


----------



## MrMan (10 May 2010)

PyritePete said:


> as a depressed 'Pool fan, I have to congratulate Spurs - they play attractive football and I always admired Harry Redknapp. ALso well done Leeds.
> 
> In comparison 'Pool are pathetic, a shambles on & off the pitch. Benitez should get part-time work impersonating Ronald MCDonald, he's a spoofer of the highest order.
> 
> The only consolation is that its the worst United team in years - they didn't win anything this year.



Apart from the Carling Cup, and it being the worst united team in years should be more depressing for you as it shows exactly how far Liverpool have slipped.


----------



## Staples (10 May 2010)

At the risk of raining on anyone's parade, what Spurs have "achieved" is fourth place in a relatively poor league. The league itself was only ever a three-horse race at best and with Liverpool doing their best to self-destruct, fourth place was only really a competition for "least-bad" of the rest.

Not so long ago, fourth place wouldn't have even meant qualification for the old UEFA cup. That it's now almost a reason to get out the open-top bus is a reflection of how much the standard of football achievement has fallen to become measurable only by reference to cash prizes.

I doubt Bill Nicholson would ever have been comfortable at being celebrated for finishing fourth.


----------



## Liamos (10 May 2010)

An Arsenal fan perhaps?


----------



## ivuernis (10 May 2010)

PyritePete said:


> The only consolation is that its the worst United team in years - they didn't win anything this year.



I guess the League Cup doesn't count then. Still only finished 1 point behind the league winners. I think most United fans at the start of the season were hoping rather than expecting to win the league given the loss of Ronaldo and Tevez. Even with a modest budget this summer I still think Ferguson can shape a squad that will still challenge for all the major honours next season. Hargreaves and Anderson should be back. If the former can prove he's over his injury nightmare and the latter can being to fulfil his potential then the midfield should be ok. A few astute purchases and there'll be plenty of strength in depth in the squad although the first XI won't be 1999 or 2008 vintage. 



Staples said:


> At the risk of raining on anyone's parade, what Spurs have "achieved" is fourth place in a relatively poor league. The league itself was only ever a three-horse race at best and with Liverpool doing their best to self-destruct, fourth place was only really a competition for "least-bad" of the rest.
> 
> Not so long ago, fourth place wouldn't have even meant qualification for the old UEFA cup. That it's now almost a reason to get out the open-top bus is a reflection of how much the standard of football achievement has fallen to become measurable only by reference to cash prizes.
> 
> I doubt Bill Nicholson would ever have been comfortable at being celebrated for finishing fourth.



What's a better league? Spain? Outside of Barcelona and Real Madrid the standard it not up to the Premier League. Italy? Germany? Inter and Bayern apart they're bascially one-horse races. You're not going to have "great" teams competing for fourth spot, otherwise they'd be challenging for top spot. The competition for fourth is better than ever and will continue next season. Given all that breaking into the top four and the possibility of a Champions League berth is a big achievement given the number of teams chomping at the bit to get in there. 

The landscape of football has changed. The Champions League is the best football tournament ever. Better than the old-format European Cup (despite what the romantics think) and better than the World Cup. It's where all the best players and teams want to be. That's the prize Spurs have won for finishing fourth. Bill Nicholson wouldn't have been comfortable with Spurs' underachievement for the last 20-odd years either. Also, pre-Heysel even fifth spot would've earned an English team a place in the old UEFA Cup.


----------



## Sunny (10 May 2010)

ivuernis said:


> The landscape of football has changed. The Champions League is the best football tournament ever. Better than the old-format European Cup (despite what the romantics think) and better than the World Cup.


 
Not sure. The standard of football is higher but the format is still wrong. The group stages are a waste of time. Look at this years competition and see how many groups were decided before the last set of games.


----------



## ivuernis (10 May 2010)

Sunny said:


> Not sure. The standard of football is higher but the format is still wrong. The group stages are a waste of time. Look at this years competition and see how many groups were decided before the last set of games.



Not very many, Bayern Munich, Juventus, Real Madrid, Milan, Barcelona, Inter all had to wait until the final set of games to be assured of their qualification (or not) in the Last 16. 

The bloated version in the early 00's that had 2 group stages wasn't a good idea but the current format would be hard to improve. It's either a complete knock-out or it moves to a proper European league format.


----------



## PyritePete (10 May 2010)

MrMan said:


> Apart from the Carling Cup, and it being the worst united team in years should be more depressing for you as it shows exactly how far Liverpool have slipped.


 
Ok I stand corrected, well done United for winning the Carling Cup 

Its not that long ago Fergie was rubbishing this competition.

Being honest, we finished 2 points above Everton who were bottom 3 or thereabouts just before Xmas.

Staples, you are right - Spurs only finished 4th and have to playoff for the Champions League. Still thpugh better than us.


----------



## Sunny (11 May 2010)

ivuernis said:


> Not very many, Bayern Munich, Juventus, Real Madrid, Milan, Barcelona, Inter all had to wait until the final set of games to be assured of their qualification (or not) in the Last 16.
> 
> The bloated version in the early 00's that had 2 group stages wasn't a good idea but the current format would be hard to improve. It's either a complete knock-out or it moves to a proper European league format.


 
And all with the exception of Juventus got through easily. There is at least one whipping boy in every group. How many teams got zero points from six games? One or two I would say. The English clubs all qualified without breaking sweat. (We won't include Liverpool!!) The group stages always favours the big teams because the chances of one of the smaller clubs causing an upset in a league format is minimal. It is only when you get to the last 16 that the playing field evens up and makes things much more intersting. 

They should go to complete knock out but that's not going to happen so they should reduce the number of groups and make them much more evenly matched. Have 6 groups. Top two go through together with the top 4 third place finishers from the different groups.


----------



## csirl (11 May 2010)

> Even with a modest budget this summer I still think Ferguson can shape a squad that will still challenge for all the major honours next season. Hargreaves and Anderson should be back. If the former can prove he's over his injury nightmare and the latter can being to fulfil his potential then the midfield should be ok. A few astute purchases and there'll be plenty of strength in depth in the squad although the first XI won't be 1999 or 2008 vintage.


 
I'd have to disagree with this. The united squad has very little depth and man for man is quite average in Premier league terms. Its all down to Fergusons skill as a manager. Without Ferguson, the same squad of players would struggle to finish mid table.


----------



## Deiseblue (11 May 2010)

csirl said:


> I'd have to disagree with this. The united squad has very little depth and man for man is quite average in Premier league terms. Its all down to Fergusons skill as a manager. Without Ferguson, the same squad of players would struggle to finish mid table.




+ 1

Hargreaves certainly cannot be relied on to remain fit , in Germany he was known as " the English Patient " and Anderson at best is 
a squad player.

I have the utmost respect for Giggs and Scholes but time marches on and I don't see anybody coming through to pick up the mantle.

Astute signings are one thing but essentially the Market is going to be dominated by City and Chelsea , I think that the bigger clubs should be thanking their lucky stars that Spurs pipped City to 4th as if City could offer European Champions league competition to new players then they could pick and choose signings .


----------



## VOR (11 May 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Astute signings are one thing but essentially the Market is going to be dominated by City and Chelsea , I think that the bigger clubs should be thanking their lucky stars that Spurs pipped City to 4th as if City could offer European Champions league competition to new players then they could pick and choose signings .



But last year's market was dominated by Real and City. Now how did that work out for them? 

It is possible that Spurs, United and Arsenal can pick up very good players for reasonable money. Mind you, they better wait til City are looking the other way. 
As a United fan I hope they sign an attacking midfielder (£10-15m+), a striker (£25M+) and a goalkeeper (£5-7m). Selling Berbatov and Vidic should make £40M back.

I don't think Spurs need that much apart from a reliable non-injury prone centre half. 
Arsenal - God, where do I begin? Let's start with a goalie. Then a midfielder who is not made out of china. Then a striker who is not made out of china. Oh, and at least one player who can tackle.


----------



## Deiseblue (11 May 2010)

I agree that although it was City's best season in years and Real have racked up their highest points total ever the reality is that the season has ultimately been a disappointment for both clubs,

Historically however it has always proved difficult to embed a winning team in one season but look out next year !

40 million for Vidic and Berbatov !

Vidic is good but 39 Million !

Still Josh should be flying fit for next year.


----------



## VOR (11 May 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Vidic is good but 39 Million !



Very good. 

I wasn't just talking about the performances but the players. Adebayor and Santa Cruz cost over £43M. It looks highly unlikely that either will be at City next year.

Kaka and Benzema didn't exactly set the Bernabeu on fire. Kaka will most likely stay to save face but Benzema is a different matter.


----------



## csirl (11 May 2010)

Anyone think Rooney will be at City next year?

Uniteds owner could do with the money - got burned by Madoff. If City offer 100m, the Glazers wont refuse.


----------



## Feardorcha (11 May 2010)

I think there is very little loyalty in soccer but could never see Rooney at city


----------



## MrMan (11 May 2010)

csirl said:


> I'd have to disagree with this. The united squad has very little depth and man for man is quite average in Premier league terms. Its all down to Fergusons skill as a manager. Without Ferguson, the same squad of players would struggle to finish mid table.


 
Well if you examine this further you get the following; 
1.Van der Sar, he may have only 1 or 2 more seasons left, but he is still a top Goalkeeper.
2.John O'Shea has finally gotten the recognition his play deserves after becoming an integral part of the Irish set up. 
3.Vidic is generally regarded as one of the best centre halves in the world.
4.Ferdinand has his critics but is still a class act and an ever present in the England set up.
5.Evra would get into any team, and is consistently one of our top performers.
6.Nani is one of the most improved players this season and has shown more than enough this season to give hope for next year.
7.Valencia has had a great first season at the club and seems to be under-rated.
8.Park has also just gained recognition for his input to the team.
9.Scholes is on his last legs but those legs are still more capable than most midfielders in open play.
10.Rooney, enough said
11.Berbatov, the fac that the jury is still out doesn't bode well for him, but he has as many admirers as he has detractors, I think he could still be there next year.
So from 1-11 it doesn't look bad and add the following and things don't look so bad.
12.Giggs, again coming to a finished but has plenty to offer until he hangs up his boots.
13. Owen, I don't understand his criticism this year as he has been a good goal threat and a very impressive squad player.
14. Carrick, poor season by his own standards but still a fine player.
15. Brown, consistent defender, strong fullback/centre half
16. Neville, 1 year left but can do a job when needed.
17.Hargreaves, if he has recovered then he is a super holding midfielder.
18. Anderson, looks great then disappears, he has a season to do the former consistently or away he goes.
19. Raphael, looks very promising and should be vying for a consistent slot in defence.
20. Obertan, looks really promising and has had some real impact in his first season.
21. Evans, commanding centre half, looks a star player.
22. Fletcher, has grown in stature this season.

Add in the promise of Macheda, Wellbeck, Gibson (in fairness he has shown more than promise).

Doesn't look too bad, but there's no doubting a bit of added class is required.


----------



## MrMan (11 May 2010)

csirl said:


> Anyone think Rooney will be at City next year?
> 
> Uniteds owner could do with the money - got burned by Madoff. If City offer 100m, the Glazers wont refuse.


 
If he wanted more money he would be gone already, I think he has already nailed his colours to the mast.


----------



## jasconius (11 May 2010)

MrMan said:


> Well if you examine this further you get the following;
> 1.Van der Sar, he may have only 1 or 2 more seasons left, but he is still a top Goalkeeper.
> 2.John O'Shea has finally gotten the recognition his play deserves after becoming an integral part of the Irish set up.
> 3.Vidic is generally regarded as one of the best centre halves in the world.
> ...


 
MrMAn
You are obviously clinically obsessed with the colour red - Manure red ! As with all Manu supporters, you can only see the positive side of the club.
In the list above of 25 , you have only denigrated one player, ie Mr Anderson (though he still has a season to redeem himself I see !)
I thought that in football you had to play against 11 men, not a whole squad.

If they were all that good, you would have won the Premiership by Easter and beaten Bayern Munchen 5-0 in each leg.
But you did neither.
Let us not forget that Manure still hold the embarrassing record for being for being the quickest team to be relegated after winning the European Cup - 6 years . As you may have forgotten, I remind you that in 1974 a certain Man. City player (was his name Law?) sent them down with a neat back dink.
Oh how the mighty fell !
History can repeat itself - roll on 2014


----------



## Tomodinhio (12 May 2010)

csirl said:


> Anyone think that Alex Ferguson will never win another trophy for the rest of his career? Given Man Us financial situation and dependancy on aging players who they cant replace, it looks like they're on the slide.



Is AAM turing into the BBC's 606 website. CSIRL, the exact same things where being said about utd 4 years ago and they went on and won 3 leage titles and a european cup since. As long as Fergie is there they will win trophies.


----------



## ivuernis (12 May 2010)

jasconius said:


> Let us not forget that Manure still hold the embarrassing record for being for being the quickest team to be relegated after winning the European Cup - 6 years . As you may have forgotten, I remind you that in 1974 a certain Man. City player (was his name Law?) sent them down with a neat back dink.
> Oh how the mighty fell !
> History can repeat itself - roll on 2014



Technically it would be Olympique Marseille who were demoted to the French 2nd tier a year after they won the European Cup in 1993 for their financial and match-fixing charges. 

Anyway, the United relegation of 1974 can be traced back to the Munich disaster in 1958. The emotional fall-out of winning the European Cup 10 years after Munich (and relief because they really should have won it on '66) was never addressed. You can't just throw out European Cup winners in 1968, relegated in 1974 without taking into account Munich in '58 and its long-term effects on that team and the club.


----------



## MrMan (12 May 2010)

jasconius said:


> MrMAn
> You are obviously clinically obsessed with the colour red - Manure red ! As with all Manu supporters, you can only see the positive side of the club.
> In the list above of 25 , you have only denigrated one player, ie Mr Anderson (though he still has a season to redeem himself I see !)
> I thought that in football you had to play against 11 men, not a whole squad.
> ...



Of course I can see both sides, I just don't generally get all upset and right players off after a number of bad games. You are right about 11 v 11 but when people speak of squad depth they generally refer to those numbers outside of the first team.
I don't think there is a player that deserves to get the boot, but i do realise that there are better players in the same positions playing for other teams. I support the players we have rather than demand fantasy teams made up of footballs rich list. I enjoy supporting the team and watching them play, I also like to have some kind of connect with them i.e i never warmer to Ronaldo or Van Nistlerooy, but I always liked Forlan and wanted him to be a success, but he got the boot (too soon).

I never said they were the worlds greatest team, just that they didn't deserve undue criticism. I think every team has an embarrassing record, but i wouldn't call that embarrassing, its called football. Who do you support?


----------



## Staples (12 May 2010)

ivuernis said:


> Anyway, the United relegation of 1974 can be traced back to the Munich disaster in 1958.


 
That's stretching things a bit.



ivuernis said:


> The emotional fall-out of winning the European Cup 10 years after Munich (and relief because they really should have won it on '66) was never addressed.


 
Ah, bless...... Should they have had more group hugs?


----------



## ivuernis (12 May 2010)

Staples said:


> That's stretching things a bit.
> Ah, bless...... Should they have had more group hugs?



I don't mean it in a sentimental way, I just mean that the club (mainly those that survived Munich) spent the next decade striving to win the European Cup to lay the ghosts of '58. They were spent, emotionally and physically, from the effort of reviving the club post-Munich and pursing that European Cup, especially with regards to Busby, Charlton and Foulkes. I just don't think the will was there to rebuild again for people like Busby by this stage and the decline set in fairly rapidly.


----------



## MrMan (12 May 2010)

Staples said:


> That's stretching things a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, bless...... Should they have had more group hugs?




You don't think the disaster would of had an effect on the club? Leaving aside club loyalties/bitter rivalries etc, would you not consider the tragic death of your friends and colleagues to be an incident that would have a bearing on you and those around you for some time?


----------



## Latrade (12 May 2010)

Let's be honest, unless it's your own personal team, no other team wins or achieves success on merit. Even after a single victory, your rivals pick holes in the "luck" "jammy" "cheating" or whatever nature of the victory. God knows I do, but then that's part of the whole enjoyment of being a fan, not just the small limited glimmers of success you get in a lifetime, but the banter and the analysis down the pub or at work.

By that virtue, this season was a great season for the reason that it was a open league. No one wanted to win it, no one wanted to get fourth spot, no one wanted to get relegated, no one wanted a cup. It was open, it was surprising, it was depressing (pool fan here), it was unpredictable, it was entertaining (apart from pool matches).

C'est la vie, it's over and to the victor go the spoils.

The transfer window will be interesting this year. First, it's a World Cup year so prices will be elevated, but the problem is that again there isn't that much money available to most clubs. I can see a lot of moving about within the league rather than too many big signings from abroad. 

Add to that you've Chelsea, United, Arsenal, Spurs, City, Villa, Liverpool and Everton all looking to strengthen for different reasons. There's going to be a lot of competition for players I think while we'll have the obligatory scramble for strikers, most of those clubs suffered as a result of midfield weaknesses.


----------



## Markjbloggs (12 May 2010)

Doesn't it say everything about modern football that a thread on congratulatiing Spurs on finishing fourth degenerates into a ManU ****ing contest?

I dunno....


----------



## carpedeum (12 May 2010)

I believe that most Man U fans admire Harry and how Spurs play football. Spurs have always had a tradition of playing entertaining and attacking football. Well done to them.

Man U have been written off every year as being at the end of an era for the past 5 seasons. They will make three or four signings this summer, without breaking transfer records, but, more signifficantly without breaking their wages threshold of about 150K per week. It will be them and Chelsea next year and either of them will win the Premiership.

The current team is the weakest in 15 years, yet, came within one point of matching Chelsea, who are not a great team. Look at Gary Neville, Michael Carrick, Rio Ferdinand, Nani, Berbatov, Gibson, Obertan, Anderson, Park, O'Shea etc. Compare them to Paul Parker, Roy Keane, Bryan Robson, Gary Pallister, Steve Bruce, Lee Sharpe, Kanshelskis, Cantona, McClair Ince, Irwin etc of recent teams. Then look at the necessity in keeping Giggs and Scholes.

It says more about the shallow depth of the Pemiership pool. Bayern,  an average team deservedly beat us and Inter beat Chelsea in the Champions League. Arsenal are remind me of the Ipswich team under Bobby Robson, playing attractive football, but, always beatable. Liverpool are the saddest case of all - a great club that has been mismanaged for over ten years by various CEO's and directors who have had no appreciation of the history and culture of the club.

When Ferguson goes, if there is money available for transfers Mourinho or Pepe Guardiola will take over, if budgets are as tight as at present for Fergie then Moyes or O'Neill will get the job.

Spurs, you have every chance of being the third best team after United and Chelsea and, who knows, maybe even join them at the top.


----------



## Tomodinhio (12 May 2010)

What about the Cottagers, they've done brilliant to get to the Euro Cup final. I hope they can pull another suprise win out of the bag tonight. COME ON FULHAM


----------



## carpedeum (12 May 2010)

Tomodinhio said:


> What about the Cottagers, they've done brilliant to get to the Euro Cup final. I hope they can pull another suprise win out of the bag tonight. COME ON FULHAM



Great season and a great manager! They restore our faith in what sport is really about. Myself and three other Man U fans are having a barbeque and beers tonight before cheering on Duffer and Fulham! Georgie will be looking down too!


----------



## jasconius (12 May 2010)

Beats me how Capello can select Heskey for the WC panel when Zamora is really on form.
A.Madrid are favourites though !


----------



## csirl (12 May 2010)

MrMan said:


> Well if you examine this further you get the following;
> 1.Van der Sar, he may have only 1 or 2 more seasons left, but he is still a top Goalkeeper. *Was once good, now too old.*
> 2.John O'Shea has finally gotten the recognition his play deserves after becoming an integral part of the Irish set up. *Average player who wouldnt start for most elite teams.*
> 3.Vidic is generally regarded as one of the best centre halves in the world. *Rubbish. Average Premiership player with some obvious flaws.*
> ...


 
If you are perfectly honest, how many of the above would start at Chelsea or Arsenal? 1 or 2 at a push? How many would even start at Liverpool, who finished 7th? Maybe Rooney?

Man Us titles are all about Ferguson. Once he goes, they are in serious trouble. Its very noticeable that a lot of ex-Man U players who transfer to other clubs never reproduce their Man U form.


----------



## Staples (12 May 2010)

MrMan said:


> You don't think the disaster would of had an effect on the club? Leaving aside club loyalties/bitter rivalries etc, would you not consider the tragic death of your friends and colleagues to be an incident that would have a bearing on you and those around you for some time?


 
I think after 16 years, they should have come to terms with it.


----------



## VOR (12 May 2010)

carpedeum said:


> I believe that most Man U fans admire Harry and how Spurs play football. Spurs have always had a tradition of playing entertaining and attacking football. Well done to them.



I have always liked Spurs. They are the one team who have consistently tried to play football against Man U. It hasn't worked out for Spurs but fair play for keeping to their  traditions. Every other team at one time or another has come to OT and shut up shop. And before any one mentions Arsenal, don't!!!

I hope Spurs kick on and do well in the CL. The team deserve it.


----------



## MrMan (13 May 2010)

Staples said:


> I think after 16 years, they should have come to terms with it.



Its just a case of some people taking longer to deal with the tragic loss of young lives and colleageues. When everything that happened was entwined with winning the cup it is understandable that an outpouring of emotion would happen when they did win it.


----------



## MrMan (13 May 2010)

csirl said:


> If you are perfectly honest, how many of the above would start at Chelsea or Arsenal? 1 or 2 at a push? How many would even start at Liverpool, who finished 7th? Maybe Rooney?
> 
> Man Us titles are all about Ferguson. Once he goes, they are in serious trouble. Its very noticeable that a lot of ex-Man U players who transfer to other clubs never reproduce their Man U form.



Generally when a top club lets you leave it is because you are no longer regarded as a top club player. Some leave on their own accord like Ronaldo and continue as they left off.
Van der Sar is not as good as Reina, but playing better than Cech & Almunia.
O'Shea would be in with a shout at right back at any of them.
Would Vidic be better than Gallas, Skertel, Alex, Terry, Carragher? Many would say yes.
Same with Ferdinand.
Only Ashley Cole has played better than Evra at left back.
Nani wouldn't start but he would bench any of the top 4.

And on we go.
One last point Valencia has made no impact? That statement alone would suggest that your anti-red specs and well and truly on.


----------



## jasconius (26 Aug 2010)

Harry didn't get another soaking last night, presumably because he was already soaked.
Things are getting better at WHL - it is about time though!
Should we spend the €25mill CL money or invest it in the stadium?
We could do with a Right Back and a Midfielder.

Triffic!


----------



## VOR (27 Aug 2010)

jasconius said:


> We could do with a Right Back and a Midfielder.



Agree completely. 
What should not happen but probably will - 'Arry will go and buy another  striker. He always does. Then he'll play 2 up front and get murdered by  Inter and Werder.


----------



## Homer (28 Aug 2010)

For crying out loud!  Normal service has been resumed!

Wigan lose 10-0 on aggregate in their first two home games and then come to The Lane and win 1-0.

I've been a Spurs fan since the mid 60s and they still manage to surprise me.


----------



## VOR (30 Aug 2010)

Homer said:


> I've been a Spurs fan since the mid 60s and they still manage to surprise me.



They surprised me too. I had the draw backed at 5/1.


----------

